# Need advice



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got my ss gear sleave for my penn 6/0. But the handle screw won't fit it. Screw has a smaller diameter to thread properly. The reel I have is the black plates and post version. So do I just find a screw that'll fit it or is the another option? Also the handle seems it won't seat properly as well. I did buy this reel used.

I did just order a new handle and handle screw, it seems that whoever had this before replaced the gear sleave with one from a 4/0, maybe that's why it won't fit right.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My suggestion is to double check you part numbers. If you're sure you've got a 114 gear sleeve, sure sounds you got the wrong handle and screw. Should be a number stamped into each of those parts. Let us know what you find. The 4/0 numbers would be 113. Feel free to call me tomorrow and I'll talk through it with you. 

[email protected]


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks joe, the handle and screw fit on my 4/0 I have. I just tried them on it since I couldn't find a number on them. I did order new handle and screw. Hopefully that'll fix the issue. If I have anymore issues I'll give you a call. Thanks again.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm waiting on the parts from Scott's. The screw in it says 23-555, and the actual screw I need is 23-116. So whoever had this before did an awesome job at "repairing" it. But everything else inside looks fine, like I said before I find order new drag washer kit and new ss gear sleave. so it should be good to go next week.


----------

